# Subcontractors or Hiring a Crew?



## RooferWife

We are a family owned commercial roof coatings business in central WI. Well, _so far_ we have been all family owned and operated... We are getting so busy that we have look at either subcontracting work out or hiring employees. We have been tossing around both options as I tend to think it would be easier to sub the work out to a subcontractor that has his own insurance etc, so we can stay away from workmans comp and all that...and my husband things it might be best to hire a crew and pay them as employees.

Any advice on this...?

Ideally, if we could find a few contractors that would be interested in adding the Conklin line of membranes and coatings to their current commercial roofing options would be best.


Finding good motivated workers is the challenge! 


http://www.ATeamCoatings.com


----------



## ronpickle

Depends upon your budget and the kind of project. If you have enough money to hire new employees, get your company insured and got a valid license then do go for hiring new employees, as it will build your work profile and add to the skillets of your enterprise. But if you do not have license, not insured and can not afford to pay a dedicated team of experienced workers then subcontracting to an experienced,licensed and insured roofer is a better option


----------



## danderson

Our company has several subcontractors that we work with. They are great people and do a great job. We prefer to do this because it is cost effective and we don't have to manage a crew.

Dan Anderson
https://hhrdayton.com/


----------



## Rebeccatheroofer

*Subcontractors*

Hello, I have a lot of information on this subject. I would prefer to discuss with you privately. Please reply back with your email and I will reply.
Hope this helps.


----------



## amandaachelpohl

Subcontractors are cheaper (in our case) and less headache. They provide their own tools, insurance, etc. With employees you have to do everify, payroll, have worker's comp, etc. Maybe start with a subcontractor and if it works out and you need to scale more then go to employees? We use both but have higher profit margins on the jobs we use subcontractors on. Though our subs only sub for us so we've trained them to do things our way.


----------

